# worried!!



## jsabian (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello!! this is my first post on here. have a gorgeous 8 month old cockapoo who had just been a joy. Today I really noticed ridges in her skull when we err having a cuddle. I don't think they were that evident before. can anyone else reassure me that this is normal??? Thanks Em xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome

lol they never ger fat on their head the feeling the skull is compleatly normal. 

to check their weight go by their ribs, you should feel a light layer of fat over the ribs but not need to push to feel the ribs. what are you feeding her on and how much. 

what is your girls name, what kind of cockapoo is she, what colour, do you have any photos?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi & welcome! What is her name? & any pictures of your little baby?

Hmm tbh i'm not sure with regards to the problem, I haven't felt their skulls much, try feeling for her ribs? If they really stand out then it is a sign of them being underweight, they should have a little fat covering them but still be able to feel them underneath if you understand what I mean? Hope she is okay, although i'm sure she will be  xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi there .. please tell us all about your cockapoo, what mix etc ... and yes we all love pics on here ..

Kendal has (as always) given great advice... you can feel their skull .. so dont worry and if you do have any further concerns, just ask your vet, they will reassure you  

Enjoy the forum xxx


----------



## jsabian (Nov 26, 2011)

thanks for the quick replies!! She is called Ellie and dad is min poodle and mum roan cocker. beautiful sand and white coat. not sure how to upload pics from my iPhone onto here sorry!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

No worries, there will always be people round to help  Ellie is a sweet name  Is the mum an english show/working or an american cocker?
No worries about the pictures, if you can put some on via the computer at some point though we would all appreciate it


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I think it's the changes as the skull matures as I have noticed this, Rosie's skull was quite smooth and now at 7 months she has ridges, Poppy is 2 and has more predominant ridges on her skull.
As Kendal has said feel the ribs for a layer of flesh, but you should be able to make out the diffusion of the ribs.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi :welcome: yes their little brain boxes are quite lumpy when you have a good feel! lol dont worry about her weight if you are feeding her well and she is running around and looks healthy, just enjoy her. you'll find alsorts of lumps and bumps all over them as times goes by.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Em ... Ellie sounds lovely .. add pics when you can  ...we love cockapoo coat colours on here xxx


----------

